# 1968 rear deck filler and package tray repair



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

Recenty replaced my rusty rear filler (behind glass in front of trunk lid) and got a better look at the rear portion of the package tray support that runs back to the trunk gutter.This was also junk and needed to be replaced but is not available so I cut out the old one ,purchaced two fillers trimmed off the gutter on one flipped it upside down welded it in where the support was then welded in the other in it's spot so now it is solid and undetectable .


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Frank, got any pictures of this surgery? Sounds like it went very well. Matt


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

*reply to reply*

No but I probably should have


----------



## apl (May 28, 2014)

*68 Package Tray*

You also could have used a readily available repro package tray for a 68 Chevelle. I had the same rust issues. Figured I could do the reverse filler panel trick or have a package tray fabricated because mine was gone from the glass seat to the trunk lid track and i could only find one used from a gto parts guy, oh, and the sweetheart wanted $800. I took the chance with a $150 Chevy 68 A body Chevelle tray figuring some modification would be necessary. To our surprise it went in as a direct replacement with no modification required. Fits and looks original inside and out. I let the folks I ordered it from know for the next guy with this problem.


----------



## Lawrence Pollman (Mar 14, 2018)

*Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!*

Yes, finally the post I was looking for! Every bit of me told me that those trunk filler panel undersides would be the same. They look exactly the same! I was trying to get this info from a man at Goodmark and he couldn't be bothered to even look into this possibility of the crossover. All he said is that there aren't enough GTOs to tool up for that piece. I said if you find out that it works then you could offer them to Pontiac guys, He then replied... I don't have time for that kinda stuff. What a dumb ass!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Lawrence Pollman said:


> Yes, finally the post I was looking for! Every bit of me told me that those trunk filler panel undersides would be the same. They look exactly the same! I was trying to get this info from a man at Goodmark and he couldn't be bothered to even look into this possibility of the crossover. All he said is that there aren't enough GTOs to tool up for that piece. I said if you find out that it works then you could offer them to Pontiac guys, He then replied... I don't have time for that kinda stuff. What a dumb ass!





apl said:


> You also could have used a readily available repro package tray for a 68 Chevelle. I had the same rust issues. Figured I could do the reverse filler panel trick or have a package tray fabricated because mine was gone from the glass seat to the trunk lid track and i could only find one used from a gto parts guy, oh, and the sweetheart wanted $800. I took the chance with a $150 Chevy 68 A body Chevelle tray figuring some modification would be necessary. To our surprise it went in as a direct replacement with no modification required. Fits and looks original inside and out. I let the folks I ordered it from know for the next guy with this problem.


Good news, where did you buy your '68 Chevelle tray, sounds like the answer (and nuts to Goodmark).


----------

